# Bolt size for electric start on a 10hp Tecumseh snowblower



## harryp (Mar 16, 2008)

My 10hp Tecumseh vibrated the bolts right out of the starter mount.

The manual shows a part number but there is no sizing info.

Anyone know what size of bolt is required to mount the starter?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Should be either a 3/8" or 1/2".


----------



## harryp (Mar 16, 2008)

Would it be a 10/24 or 10/32? I know a 1/4 inch bolt is too large.

thanks


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

what is the part number?


----------

